

Ask HN: Who started the "removal of the last vowel" trend? - eam

Many web start-ups drop the last vowel in their name, I assume mostly because of domain availability. For example flickr.com and tumblr.com, amongst others. What were the first companies that sparked this trend?
======
cperciva
I'm not sure about companies; but the first instance of "removal of the last
vowel" I know is the creat(2) system call in UNIX.

